# Savannahs got a sore bottom :(



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I am feeling very sorry for Savannah, she is not looking happy. On Wednesday she came running in from the garden in a panic like she had a bee up her bottom, we had a terrible job holding her down, but she had a big round poo stuck, it wasn't pleasant but dealt with! but when she tried to go later she couldn't. She didn't go Thursday or yesterday but managed to go this morning(we had already made vet appointment) she seemed in agony after going and seemed so scared bless her. When the vet examined her she did bleed quite a bit and was not happy at being examined, the vet said it could just be the poo was to big for her, she has got anti-infamatorys and a mild laxative and to rub sudocrem on her bottom, she said if no better to go back on Thursday. Since she got home she is trying to sleep but keeps moving you can tell she isn't happy. Arlos allergy is still going on they want to start him on eight weeks of hypo allergenic food but he has to be all clear before they start him, its gone to one of his ears this week so he is starting the third course of anti-biotics on a row. After taking all the advice I got on here it did heal and he was clear for over two months and I thought we had cracked it, at least he is happy and it doesn't really bother him to much.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor Savannah - hope she is soon a lot happier.

Also hope Arlo is soon sorted.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

OHHHH . . . poor babies!! {{{{get better hugs from Sami and Carley}}}}


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor babies and poor you!! Hugs to everyone. We are also having a bad run over here with jake and willow taking turns being sick. Think Ozzy used up all his turns already. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Poor savannah, I hope she is feeling better soon, this has never happened to Ralph or ruby..... Although it did happen to billy!!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Poor Billy, I am guessing he didn't try and run away from it


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> Poor babies and poor you!! Hugs to everyone. We are also having a bad run over here with jake and willow taking turns being sick. Think Ozzy used up all his turns already. I hope she feels better soon.


I hope Jake and Willow will soon be fighting fit with no more set backs. Ozzy is certainly made of strong stuff


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Savannah hope she feels better very soon! :hug:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor girlie that sounds really grim - I hope her normal routine is quickly reestablished...
And Arlo how miserable for him.
Big hugs and gentle pats for both your dogs.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, poor poor little things! Sorry if you've already been through the details on here but what is Arlo's allergy? Or is it still unknown? 
Over the summer Poppy had a little scab under a front leg (we though from running through stubble/brambles etc etc) but it developed into a pus filled blister, I bathed it in salt water and it seemed to lessen but then over a week or so her whole chest and underarms got covered in them, really horrible things about the size of a 5p but oval. She got antibiotics and steroids and they cleared up and haven't returned but not knowing what it might have been caused by is the hard bit (we were all covered in horse fly bites in early August but it could be anything I suppose). Good luck , hopefully the laxatives will sort her out and the sudocrem will calm the soreness. Lots of :hug: xx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Aw, poor poor little things! Sorry if you've already been through the details on here but what is Arlo's allergy? Or is it still unknown?
> Over the summer Poppy had a little scab under a front leg (we though from running through stubble/brambles etc etc) but it developed into a pus filled blister, I bathed it in salt water and it seemed to lessen but then over a week or so her whole chest and underarms got covered in them, really horrible things about the size of a 5p but oval. She got antibiotics and steroids and they cleared up and haven't returned but not knowing what it might have been caused by is the hard bit (we were all covered in horse fly bites in early August but it could be anything I suppose). Good luck , hopefully the laxatives will sort her out and the sudocrem will calm the soreness. Lots of :hug: xx


Arlo's rash sounds very similar, it also effects his eyes and his ears. I really wanted to find him a natural remedy and thought I had but its back with a vengence. The vet dealing with him has gone to another practise so the new one said this can't go on and we must get it sorted, she said there has been alot of dogs lately allergic to dust mites? I am still not happy about the tests they want to run and he is such a fussy eater I can't see him eating the food. I keep hoping he will grow out of it like I have heard quite a few dogs have. Savannah seems to be on the mend


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

So glad she is going better. When they put Jake on that allergy food he refused to eat it. He didn't get better till the winter came.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> So glad she is going better. When they put Jake on that allergy food he refused to eat it. He didn't get better till the winter came.


Do you think he has grown out of it now? I know his legs used to itch so much. The vet now wants to do all these tests but admits it still might find the cause and if they do it may not be treatable other than it is now. I am with my dogs pretty much 24/7 and him having a day at the vets being messed about with is a big deal to us. 
Still at least Savannah seems to be well on the mend, she done a poo tonight with no reaction


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Is Arlo a bit of an anxious dog? Just wondered if it could be stress related and if one of those plug in pheromones things would work.....or canine acupuncture, or Bowen. Worth a shot if you want to stay on the natural route. Both acupuncture and Bowen work on the sympathetic and parasympathetic nervous systems. The sympathetic is your fight/ flight stressed out one and the parasympathetic is the rest and digest nice relaxed one. Bowen aims to put you into the parasympathetic mode. Once achieved a lot of skin complaints get better.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you. I did do some research into Bowen when you mentioned it before and would definitely consider it. Never thought about giving the plug in's a go used to use them around firework night for my previous dogs. Arlo can be anxious/highly strung! Do you know how I would go about finding if there is some who practises Bowen in my area?


----------

